

Vodka delivers shot of creativity - mikeleeorg
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/338406/title/Vodka_delivers_shot_of_creativity

======
simcop2387
Yet more evidence of the ballmer peak [1]. This is a very interesting study
since it's saying what a lot of people knew "intuitively" about getting a
little tipsy.

[1] <https://www.xkcd.com/323/>

